# Who keeps their steelhead?



## Steelie.B

It seems a good portion of folks on this site fish for GL steelhead with eggs. My question is, how many of you are keeping steelhead for the dinner table? As a put and take hatchery fishery, there is no better way to catch steelhead than with eggs. If I were going out to catch my limit for the smoker, I would use eggs. But if you're catch and release fishing for recreation, I'm thoroughly puzzled at the use of eggs/spawn, which steelhead instinctually have to chomp at. Just curious as to the goal or sense of accomplishment of "double digit" days.


----------



## Fishman

A spool of yarn with some number 12 hooks will yield 30-40 fish a day +. 

Granted they will be snagged anywhere but in the mouth, but they fight better coming in all tangled in 2 flys from the dorsal to the caudal peduncle. Seems the better you fold them in two, the more resistance the river current puts on them, thus the better the fight.


----------



## fishaman1652

I will keep a few here and there for the eggs but I also eat them and most of the time I release them and if I don't have eggs I use minnows or spoons.


----------



## Steelie.B

Fishman said:


> Granted they will be snagged anywhere but in the mouth


Well that's not angling, now is it? Was this an answer to my question?


----------



## fishinnick

> But if you're catch and release fishing for recreation, I'm thoroughly puzzled at the use of eggs/spawn, which steelhead instinctually have to chomp at. Just curious as to the goal or sense of accomplishment of "double digit" days.


Not exactly sure what you're asking. 

To answer "who keeps their steelhead?" I have kept a handful in the past, but I'm mainly a catch and release fisherman. I just don't like dragging around a fish all day, having to mess with ice and a cooler, etc. for a below average tasting fish. I'm not the best cook either though. In the future I do plan on keeping a fish for eggs(I never tied my own sacs before), but I would certainly eat it too. Don't really think keeping a fish just for eggs is right. Just my opinion.


----------



## Yanky

I keep a few each season. They are delicious when prepared while still fresh. They are great smoked. You get enough meat to last a while. And if you get eggs, then it's an extra bonus. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Phineous

Not sure what the purpose of the question is, but I personally look at catching a lot of fish as excitement rather than accomplishment.


----------



## thephildo0916

Better chance at that trophy steelhead.


----------



## fishinnick

> Not sure what the purpose of the question is, but I personally look at catching a lot of fish as excitement rather than accomplishment.


+1 

Don't know why you're puzzled though at the use of eggs if you're catching and releasing as opposed to keeping?(if I read your post right)


----------



## Steelie.B

Fair enough. If it's exciting to you, then right on. Over the years I've witnessed many an egg sac fisherman stand in one spot and catch 4-5 steelhead in a matter of minutes, releasing each one with no more enthusiasm than one puts socks on in the morning. That kind of fishing makes sense to me for the dinner table, not for sport.


----------



## mbarrett1379

A perch eats a minnow when it sees it? It's fishing....


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## fishinnick

It doesn't matter what bait you use. I've seen non-egg fisherman release fish without much enthusiasm, and also egg fisherman taking care in the releasing of the fish. Some days you're getting them on eggs, some days you're slaying them on minnows, or flies, or whatever. Just depends what type of person you are I guess and how you handle the fish, regardless of what you're using.


----------



## Steelie.B

thephildo0916 said:


> Better chance at that trophy steelhead.


Even better chance to get a trophy is throw a spoon, a plug, a spinner, or swing a fly. Trophies get to be that big because they're aggressive. And you won't waste as much time reeling in all those 2-12lbers that smell eggs......


----------



## Steelie.B

mbarrett1379 said:


> A perch eats a minnow when it sees it? It's fishing....
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


Yep, don't see a lot of C&R perch fishing, do ya?


----------



## mbarrett1379

You are joking right.... Have you not been steelheading.... If a big fish wants an egg which is most of the time he's going to eat it. Anyway in dead of winter most fish aren't going to hit anything but marabou and eggs cuz of the cold...


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## mbarrett1379

Anyway I think most people are going to go catch fish on eggs instead of throw other stuff and get skunked just to try to catch a big fish. Just my 2 cents. Also what's wrong with a 12 lber?


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Steelie.B

mbarrett1379 said:


> Anyway in dead of winter most fish aren't going to hit anything but marabou and eggs cuz of the cold...
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


You couldn't be more wrong, son.

And nothing is wrong with a 12lbr, nor a 2lbr. I'm thankful for and respect every fish that chased my offering.


----------



## mbarrett1379

To his, his own beliefs


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## fishinnick

I like to catch fish. big and small, with whatever the most effective bait/lure/fly is at the moment which could be anything. Even if I'm not catching I still enjoy the time on the water.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## jjshbetz11

Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## fredg53

Steelie.B said:


> It seems a good portion of folks on this site fish for GL steelhead with eggs. My question is, how many of you are keeping steelhead for the dinner table? As a put and take hatchery fishery, there is no better way to catch steelhead than with eggs. If I were going out to catch my limit for the smoker, I would use eggs. But if you're catch and release fishing for recreation, I'm thoroughly puzzled at the use of eggs/spawn, which steelhead instinctually have to chomp at. Just curious as to the goal or sense of accomplishment of "double digit" days.


Im puzzled by your post

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## fishinnick

Lolol ok I'm tired, going to sleep now. Can't believe I got myself into this lol. I was puzzled to begin with and still am.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Phineous

Well, it is obvious you are looking to debate anyone who is willing to respond to you, so I am out for that part of this post. I would imagine it is common sense that the reason the state stocks these fish, and the reason MOST of us fish for them is the thrill of the fight they put up. Why you would expect to see someone releasing fish with enthusiasm makes me wonder, what are you getting at? Without an argument or smart remark, what exactly are you getting at?


----------



## Steelie.B

fishinnick said:


> going to sleep now.


Likewise. I guess we'll all just agree to be puzzled.


----------



## Steelie.B

Phineous said:


> Well, it is obvious you are looking to debate anyone who is willing to respond to you, so I am out for that part of this post. I would imagine it is common sense that the reason the state stocks these fish, and the reason MOST of us fish for them is the thrill of the fight they put up. Why you would expect to see someone releasing fish with enthusiasm makes me wonder, what are you getting at? Without an argument or smart remark, what exactly are you getting at?


All right, it was a stupid question. I'll let it die. Just making sure that my views on what has become of the ethics, tradition, and spirit of angling are as out of touch with the majority as I thought they might be. Goodnight everyone.


----------



## kingofamberley

People don't seem to think they taste good then? I've never eaten one but they look good. Normal rainbows are good, why aren't steel?


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## jjshbetz11

Smoked and FRESH they are good


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## brodg

I keep 3 or 4 year to eat, I like them, then release the rest . I am a fly fisherman so I tie my own fake eggs. As long as people are following the law with keeping eggs its up to them weather they want to eat it.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## thephildo0916

Phineous said:


> Well, it is obvious you are looking to debate anyone who is willing to respond to you, so I am out for that part of this post. I would imagine it is common sense that the reason the state stocks these fish, and the reason MOST of us fish for them is the thrill of the fight they put up. Why you would expect to see someone releasing fish with enthusiasm makes me wonder, what are you getting at? Without an argument or smart remark, what exactly are you getting at?



Pretty much this, came off very elitist when I read it.


----------



## fisherman33

Just trying to start another wand waving, yarn throwing vs egg chucking debate.


----------



## mdogs444

I know a lot of people don't keep them because they don't like the taste, they say it's a very strong tasting fish. I personally don't mind the taste but that's because I'll use the smoker instead of cooking it other methods.

I usually only keep a few per year and throw the rest back. I Flyfish for them mainly for sport not for meat.


----------



## kingofamberley

I actually enjoy all fish, strong or not. I'll give it a try.
Hey, another question. If I were to catch and keep a hen steelie full of eggs, is there a way that I can prepare and eat the eggs? Do people do that?


----------



## Steelie.B

kingofamberley said:


> Hey, another question. If I were to catch and keep a hen steelie full of eggs, is there a way that I can prepare and eat the eggs?


No you're only supposed to use the eggs to catch more hens. Kinda like that cocaine commercial in the 80's with that guy walking in circles.
" I snort coke, so I can work longer, so I can make more money, so I can buy more coke, so I can work longer....."


I harvest eggs, so I can catch more steelhead, so I can harvest more eggs, so I can catch more steelhead...


----------



## Steelie.B

kingofamberley said:


> I actually enjoy all fish, strong or not. I'll give it a try.
> Hey, another question. If I were to catch and keep a hen steelie full of eggs, is there a way that I can prepare and eat the eggs? Do people do that?


But to really answer your question,..yes.

http://honest-food.net/2009/12/02/how-to-make-caviar/


----------



## Govbarney

I Keep and eat every Chrome I catch over 12 in.

And I rarely fish with the eggs, but I will keep them and give them to my grandfather who likes to use them. 

Way I see it Steelhead are a non-native species anyway, and if it wasn't for Human entertainment and consumption they would not exist in the lake to begin with. 

If there was a self-sustaining population of Steelhead in Ohio I would practice catch and release more often, like I do with the trout I catch in West Virginia, or North Carolina, but until that happens I will continue to consume every legal trout that the ODNR decides to stock.


----------



## Steelie.B

Govbarney said:


> I Keep and eat every Chrome I catch over 12 in.
> 
> And I rarely fish with the eggs, but I will keep them and give them to my grandfather who likes to use them.
> 
> Way I see it Steelhead are a non-native species anyway, and if it wasn't for Human entertainment and consumption they would not exist in the lake to begin with.
> 
> If there was a self-sustaining population of Steelhead in Ohio I would practice catch and release more often, like I do with the trout I catch in West Virginia, or North Carolina, but until that happens I will continue to consume every legal trout that the ODNR decides to stock.


This is what I like to hear. By default you will never have a 15, 20, 30, 40+ fish day. It's that kind of fishing that leaves me puzzled and wondering what the hell some folks are getting out of the experience. It's like having a 6 ft. basketball hoop in your driveway. Sure, you and 6 year old play on that hoop while he/she is learning, but when the kid goes back inside, do you spend 5 hours dunking the ball on a 6ft hoop and then go post on the internet that you just dunked it 60 times (went 26 for 50 on the Grand today)


----------



## Phineous

Maybe some people aren't bragging about the numbers they catch, rather than giving a good report. I am pretty sure that is what the whole purpose of this website is, is it not? For example, I recently posted a report that we did well on the Grand this past weekend using spawn sacs. Didn't mention how many we caught, just that there were a lot of fish to catch. When a lot of people visit this site, they are looking to see if the conditions are right or if the fish are there to catch. I was once new to this, and I take into consideration that there are alot of people who would like to know how and where and when we caught them. There have been many bad reports of a lot of people not being able to "dunk on a six foot hoop", as you say, so I decided to give a positive report. If that bothers you, you should bypass this site, considering that is why most of the people visit it in the first place. What kind of bait people use and how they use it and for what reasons are none of your business, especially if you are asking just to criticize. I am sure the majority of people on here would agree with me.


----------



## BigDaddy300

Steelie.B said:


> This is what I like to hear. By default you will never have a 15, 20, 30, 40+ fish day. It's that kind of fishing that leaves me puzzled and wondering what the hell some folks are getting out of the experience. It's like having a 6 ft. basketball hoop in your driveway. Sure, you and 6 year old play on that hoop while he/she is learning, but when the kid goes back inside, do you spend 5 hours dunking the ball on a 6ft hoop and then go post on the internet that you just dunked it 60 times (went 26 for 50 on the Grand today)


Why can't some one catch more than 15 fish if not using eggs???


----------



## Steelie.B

BigDaddy300 said:


> Why can't some one catch more than 15 fish if not using eggs???


I didn't say that. He said he keeps every trout over 12 inches. Under 12 inchers are rare. That means he catches his limit and leaves. Thus not catching obscene amounts of fish and possibly putting them off the bite in the future. Better for your fellow anglers. But screw them, let's sit here and slay them.


----------



## Steelie.B

Phineous said:


> What kind of bait people use and how they use it and for what reasons are none of your business


BS. We share a resource. The manner in which you fish affects the other anglers.


----------



## mdogs444

The thought of eating the eggs.....ugh


----------



## creekcrawler




----------



## FISHIN216

I've tasted eggs on accident....ew. And What is wrong with people slaying them on eggs? this whole thread makes no sense. If I catch 1 I'm happy if I catch 20 I'm ecstatic. Have fun fishing this season. Too many panties in a bunch on here. Fish the way you want to fish and who cares what anybody thinks.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## kingofamberley

Idk, caviar is good, I was thinking about cooking them in a frying pan with some olive oil or something. I'd hate to waste them and I don't get to visit very often so using them for bait wouldn't really happen.


----------



## thephildo0916

Phineous said:


> Maybe some people aren't bragging about the numbers they catch, rather than giving a good report. I am pretty sure that is what the whole purpose of this website is, is it not? For example, I recently posted a report that we did well on the Grand this past weekend using spawn sacs. Didn't mention how many we caught, just that there were a lot of fish to catch. When a lot of people visit this site, they are looking to see if the conditions are right or if the fish are there to catch. I was once new to this, and I take into consideration that there are alot of people who would like to know how and where and when we caught them. There have been many bad reports of a lot of people not being able to "dunk on a six foot hoop", as you say, so I decided to give a positive report. If that bothers you, you should bypass this site, considering that is why most of the people visit it in the first place. What kind of bait people use and how they use it and for what reasons are none of your business, especially if you are asking just to criticize. I am sure the majority of people on here would agree with me.



Agreed. Don't feed the trolls.


----------



## yonderfishin

creekcrawler said:


>


Haha! Thats funny


----------



## yonderfishin

I would keep a couple for the smoker if i caught them , which is a non issue still since i havent actually landed any yet. The only thing that bothers me are those who keep way morethan they will possibly use , or take the eggs and waste the fish , or mishandle them before releasing. This might be a non native put and take resource but it is a shared resource belonging to all of us. Common sense and courtesy to the rest of us out there makes the sport better and wastefulness and gluttony is irresponsible.


If you keep some dont keep more than you need , if you release them then give them every possible chance to survive , get them in quick , handle them gently , get them back into the water and on their way as fast as possible......or you might as well just toss them to the weeds and leave them.


----------



## Steelie.B

yonderfishin said:


> I would keep a couple for the smoker if i caught them , which is a non issue still since i havent actually landed any yet. The only thing that bothers me are those who keep way morethan they will possibly use , or take the eggs and waste the fish , or mishandle them before releasing. This might be a non native put and take resource but it is a shared resource belonging to all of us. Common sense and courtesy to the rest of us out there makes the sport better and wastefulness and gluttony is irresponsible.


Glad to see I'm not totally alone in this thinking. Particularly the "mishandle before releasing" part. I too often see a fish gilled or left to lay on rocks for an excess of 30 seconds up to a few minutes sometimes, and then booted back in the river. If you're keeping the fish, great, handle it as you please. If you're releasing it, treat it right.


----------



## Govbarney

I would never kill a steelhead just for the eggs, that's like killing a elephant just for the tusks. 

I happen to enjoy the taste of steelhead either smoked or grilled. 

The only time I was ever not able to eat one I caught was a few years when my power went out for 2 days and spoiled three I had in the freezer, and let me tell you I was very upset when that happened. (Also spoiled a deer, and a ton of Perch ) 

Even if I catch to many for me to consume on my own (a rare occurrence), I know plenty of people who are more then willing to take them off my hands for their own use.


----------



## creekcrawler

Got a nice one this Tuesday.I knew I was going to be smoking some jerky, but 
the lil monkey was just too cute, so I threw him back.
(Probably got caught and kept by somebody else)


----------



## Flathead76

Steelhead taste like crap. I would much rather fly fish for carp than steelhead. They both taste the same. A big steelhead is like 15 pounds where a carp could be pushing 40 pounds. Steelhead streams are mostly on private property in Ohio. To get access you have to fish crowded public water with a bunch of nimrods. If I wanted to combat fish I would just fish the Maumee River in the spring walleye run. Walleye and steelhead most of the time are lined and when caught in rivers in Ohio. Someone drifting spawn under a float are catching fish that are at least eating the bait. Now flyfish for carp in warm weather with zero crowds for a fish that will eat a fly and make many long runs. You can keep your steelhead.


----------



## Flathead76

Govbarney said:


> I Keep and eat every Chrome I catch over 12 in.
> 
> And I rarely fish with the eggs, but I will keep them and give them to my grandfather who likes to use them.
> 
> Way I see it Steelhead are a non-native species anyway, and if it wasn't for Human entertainment and consumption they would not exist in the lake to begin with.
> 
> If there was a self-sustaining population of Steelhead in Ohio I would practice catch and release more often, like I do with the trout I catch in West Virginia, or North Carolina, but until that happens I will continue to consume every legal trout that the ODNR decides to stock.


Good man here. I think that the limit should go back to 5 fish all year round. Why the state wants to flood our waters with these eating machines is beyond me. This has to factor in to why there is lousy perch fishing on the lake compared to 20 years ago. Why would the state put so much money into something that fishing access is getting harder and harder to come by. This is not the states fault either. Its because most steelheaders are a bunch of slobs and leave thier garbage all over the banks. Serves them right. As far as keeping fish for eggs.....I have zero problems with it. Just dont leave the carcass on the bank. At least take it home and pitch it in the garbage with the rest of your trash.


----------



## Steelie.B

Flathead76 said:


> Steelhead streams are mostly on private property in Ohio.


Examples please.


----------



## jjshbetz11

This thread brings the funny. So what's wrong using eggs?


----------



## Flathead76

Truthfully the only time steelhead fishing is really fun is fishing with spinners in early spring. Hagens makes a good jig to make them quickly and cheap. That time of year the crowds are not crazy like in the fall. You can cover water quickly. And the fish hit like a ton of bricks. This is the only time they can compete with a carp.


----------



## Flathead76

The chagrin river upstream of Daniels Park. Much of the Grand River. Uniroyal hole.


----------



## Flathead76

There is nothing wrong with using live bait for steelhead. I would use spinners or live bait over lining fish with flies and acting like I caught them.


----------



## jjshbetz11

I'm gonna start using a cane poll, then I will be the purest of the pure....


----------



## Flathead76

jjshbetz11 said:


> I'm gonna start using a cane poll, then I will be the purest of the pure....


At least then you would be catching them. I would rather see a person rippin silver spiders than acting like he caught them precision snagging with a flyrod.


----------



## Steelie.B

Flathead76 said:


> The chagrin river upstream of Daniels Park. Much of the Grand River. Uniroyal hole.


Ohh, when you said streams I thought you meant entire steelhead streams, not small stretches. Maybe you should do a percentage breakdown of public vs. private....I'd love to see your results.


----------



## mbarrett1379

Yah that would be cool becuz I've never had a problem with private land


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Flathead76

Steelie.B said:


> Ohh, when you said streams I thought you meant entire steelhead streams, not small stretches. Maybe you should do a percentage breakdown of public vs. private....I'd love to see your results.


That would be a waste of time.


----------



## whjr15

Just got done reading all 4 pages of this, and am still utterly confused about your reasoning behind your "catch-and-release-with-eggs" theory.

In one of your posts (or maybe someone else's, not going back to check) there was an analogy of a 6ft. tall basketball hoop; one that actually undermines your whole theory!! Let me explain:

In that scenario, with the odds stacked so generously in your favor, you'd expect every dunk attempt to be successful, right? If for some reason you happened to miss one, you'd be surprised, no? Now translate that into fishing:

While using eggs (6ft hoop) you'd expect every cast (dunk attempt) to yield a fish (successful dunk). If you get to the end of your drift, fish less, you'd be surprised.

Now in real life, it's actually perfectly opposite! I mean, who in their right mind EXPECTS a fish every cast?! *Nobody!!* The time spent without a fish on your line is far, far greater than it is with one on! (If you don't agree, let me go fishing with you!! ) You get excited when you catch one, because you're _not_ catching one every cast! 

If there were some kind of magical bait (which eggs are SURELY not... Not sure why you think so!) which caught a fish every cast, then yes, it would get boring quick. That's just not the case, and is the reason I'm so baffled by this post!

What it all boils down to is that people use what they have the most confidence in, period. Have you ever snagged and lost the last of your favorite lure, one that had been effective all day? You know that feeling of instant zero confidence then!


----------



## brodg

yonderfishin said:


> If you keep some dont keep more than you need , if you release them then give them every possible chance to survive , get them in quick , handle them gently , get them back into the water and on their way as fast as possible....


+1




posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## brodg

Flathead76 said:


> There is nothing wrong with using live bait for steelhead. I would use spinners or live bait over lining fish with flies and acting like I caught them.


Wow, always suprises me the animosity some have against flyfisherman. Your comment implies that all flyfisherman are linning or snagging. Do you honestly believe that?

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## mdogs444

brodg said:


> Wow, always suprises me the animosity some have against flyfisherman. Your comment implies that all flyfisherman are linning or snagging. Do you honestly believe that?
> 
> posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


He's probably just a moron that doesn't even know how to fly fish to begin with


----------



## nforkoutfitters

Well since I read all four pages of this craziness I thought I may as well respond even though its like asking to receive forum attacks and nasty private messages when a thread gets this heated. First of all lots of people use eggs. They are great bait! I'm surprised no one has brought up the fact that not all eggs being used kill fish. Many eggheads use loose king salmon eggs that many of us get from erie outfitters. Also eggs can be taken from hens that are dropping in the spring. I have held many a plastic bag under a loose dropping hen for phildo, and then the fish was safely released!
I have taken skiens from hens before. I and my buddy Tom don't particularly enjoy the taste of steelhead. When I keep mine I give the filets to an old timer who can't get out to fish but loves the meat! Is this bad? Using eggs and harvesting them is currently legal. It this something you don't like u should channel your argumentative energy into the ODNR instead of OGF which you will have a better chance of success. There are too many stubborn fools on here like me who won't change our opinions. I am a law abider though so if you can outlaw eggs I will comply.
Also I'm not sure why anyone would assume eggs are the almighty fail proof bait. They have their place and time. But there plenty of days season wide, October through April that other baits will out fish eggs hands down. And yes one of those options is flies. Which moves us on to the next topic. Where does flathead 76 get the idea that fly fishing is all about lining fish. Like brodg I'm wondering does this guy really believe this? I fly fish all season long not just spring and have for many years. Please allow me to boast a lil since it has recently been brought to my attention that steelhead can only be lined with flies in the rivers, apparently I have gotten quite good at this! I seem to have found a way to consistently bury flies deep in the mouths of steel I can't see. Maybe I should give up the fishing and become a corn hole champ or better yet hit the PGA! I could be a millionaire instead of a totally broke steelhead guide! It's also quite interesting to bash steelhead, a fish native to the US when carp are a foreign invasive species. This may have to do with the fact that you can't sng steels legally but ya can snag carp! How about that? Also most steelhead rivers and streams are private and the few public access points are too crowded? Are you sure we are talking about ohio? You may be thinking PA? A great deal of public opportunities exist in ohio for steels. Many of which u may never see another person all day! I guess I'm ranting now I'm just a sucker for getting the facts straight.



Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## toobnoob

nforkoutfitters said:


> Well since I read all four pages of this craziness I thought I may as well respond even though its like asking to receive forum attacks and nasty private messages when a thread gets this heated. First of all lots of people use eggs. They are great bait! I'm surprised no one has brought up the fact that not all eggs being used kill fish. Many eggheads use loose king salmon eggs that many of us get from erie outfitters. Also eggs can be taken from hens that are dropping in the spring. I have held many a plastic bag under a loose dropping hen for phildo, and then the fish was safely released!
> I have taken skiens from hens before. I and my buddy Tom don't particularly enjoy the taste of steelhead. When I keep mine I give the filets to an old timer who can't get out to fish but loves the meat! Is this bad? Using eggs and harvesting them is currently legal. It this something you don't like u should channel your argumentative energy into the ODNR instead of OGF which you will have a better chance of success. There are too many stubborn fools on here like me who won't change our opinions. I am a law abider though so if you can outlaw eggs I will comply.
> Also I'm not sure why anyone would assume eggs are the almighty fail proof bait. They have their place and time. But there plenty of days season wide, October through April that other baits will out fish eggs hands down. And yes one of those options is flies. Which moves us on to the next topic. Where does flathead 76 get the idea that fly fishing is all about lining fish. Like brodg I'm wondering does this guy really believe this? I fly fish all season long not just spring and have for many years. Please allow me to boast a lil since it has recently been brought to my attention that steelhead can only be lined with flies in the rivers, apparently I have gotten quite good at this! I seem to have found a way to consistently bury flies deep in the mouths of steel I can't see. Maybe I should give up the fishing and become a corn hole champ or better yet hit the PGA! I could be a millionaire instead of a totally broke steelhead guide! It's also quite interesting to bash steelhead, a fish native to the US when carp are a foreign invasive species. This may have to do with the fact that you can't sng steels legally but ya can snag carp! How about that? Also most steelhead rivers and streams are private and the few public access points are too crowded? Are you sure we are talking about ohio? You may be thinking PA? A great deal of public opportunities exist in ohio for steels. Many of which u may never see another person all day! I guess I'm ranting now I'm just a sucker for getting the facts straight.
> 
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


I was going to post more on this topic but I believe you summed it pretty nicely.

Flathead, you must not get out too much if you think most fly fishermen are lining fish, I've seen fish lined with every setup you can imagine. Ripping a 3/4 oz spoon through a hole and foul hooking fish is pretty common too.

Since you are a carp fisherman (as am I), if you really want a challenge, put down the wheaties and the corn and try to catch and land one on a fly rod. I guess I'm just lining them too....... in the mouth.........


----------



## 9Left

Flathead76 said:


> That would be a waste of time.


...kinda like this entire thread


----------



## MuskieJim

Steelie.B said:


> Even better chance to get a trophy is throw a spoon, a plug, a spinner, or swing a fly. Trophies get to be that big because they're aggressive. And you won't waste as much time reeling in all those 2-12lbers that smell eggs......


This is the most comical reply in the entire thread.


----------



## MuskieJim

Steelie.B said:


> BS. We share a resource. The manner in which you fish affects the other anglers.


Sounds like Steelie.B is having some bad days fishing and blaming it on thousands of fisherman releasing millions of steelhead that have been sore mouthed? This is insane. Your mindset it beyond comprehension. If you're not keeping them, do you just go catch a few and go home satisfied?


----------



## Lundfish

Steelie.B said:


> Glad to see I'm not totally alone in this thinking. Particularly the "mishandle before releasing" part. I too often see a fish gilled or left to lay on rocks for an excess of 30 seconds up to a few minutes sometimes, and then booted back in the river. If you're keeping the fish, great, handle it as you please. If you're releasing it, treat it right.


Here we go. Almost as bad as your original post. I like to argue so I'll feed the troll.

I've had steelhead on the stringer and walked to different spots for up to 10 minutes. Then put the fish back in the water and 10 minutes later grab it to move again only to see the fish is just as strong as it was when I first caught it. That's BS about the 30 second rule. For hatchery trout this may be the case but not for a bruiser that has survived the lake for more than a year. I even had one that I bled out...walked 10 minutes to 2 different spots before I was done fishing. That thing was still just as strong as it was when I caught it. Now that was a fresh male out of Lake Superior. Even still they can handle it.

I keep some, but rarely out of Lake Erie. You're only supposed to eat one per month. Does that sound healthy to you? I keep a few for the eggs to add to my variety of eggs. We will eat them or smoke them and they taste good. The fish out of Lake Superior are the best, then Lake Michigan. 

Maybe the guys that are getting double digits should put a smile (not smirk) on their face and let out a couple 'yells' or 'laughs' and that would make you happy?


----------



## Steelie.B

MuskieJim said:


> Sounds like Steelie.B is having some bad days fishing and blaming it on thousands of fisherman releasing millions of steelhead that have been sore mouthed? This is insane. Your mindset it beyond comprehension. If you're not keeping them, do you just go catch a few and go home satisfied?


I go home satisfied even when I get skunked, which happens as often as I catch with the way I fish. Don't let this get twisted into the notion I'm against keeping steelhead. The nature of our fishery is a take and harvest one. If I lived in the PNW I'd have a completely different view of keeping steelhead,... native wild ones anyway. What I don't understand from the fisherman here is the numbers game. No, it's not limited to egg fisherman, I've heard chuck and duck fly guys talk the same way about "slaying" them. But you're kidding yourself if you don't believe it's most prevalent among spawn sac guys. I just don't get why this mindset has taken hold of steelhead guys. Like I said, you never hear guys saying " I hooked 2500 perch this year, landed 2300 of them". When you go perchin you go to get your limit or however many you want for the freezer, then you're done. But for some reason it's cool to sit at a ford, hook 30 steelhead, land 20, stick your fingers up their gills, let em flop on the rocks and then boot 'em back in the honey hole.


----------



## Steelie.B

Lundfish said:


> I've had steelhead on the stringer and walked to different spots for up to 10 minutes. Then put the fish back in the water and 10 minutes later grab it to move again only to see the fish is just as strong as it was when I first caught it. That's BS about the 30 second rule. For hatchery trout this may be the case but not for a bruiser that has survived the lake for more than a year. I even had one that I bled out...walked 10 minutes to 2 different spots before I was done fishing.


If you really think that a fish out of water for 10 minutes will be just as strong as before he left the water after a little wet time on the stringer, we having nothing to discuss with one another.


----------



## toobnoob

Steelie, if you wanted to start a topic about not handling fish properly you should just come right out of the gate with that. I'm pretty sure most people here would agree with you.

Also, the reason we go steelhead fishing is to catch fish right? I understand your beef about not treating fish right but if someone isn't doing that, what does it matter how many fish they catch or the method that they choose to do it as long as it's legal?

If i can land 20 fish I will, if i catch 3 in the first 30 minutes I'm not going to say "well that's too many fish for one day, better head home". 

I don't understand your point.


----------



## Lundfish

Steelie.B said:


> If you really think that a fish out of water for 10 minutes will be just as strong as before he left the water after a little wet time on the stringer, we having nothing to discuss with one another.


I'm going by what I have seen and done...many times. If you don't believe me that's your prerogative. It is a fact. Excessive of course for photos, not the dinner table. My point is that if you hold a fish for a few minutes to take a picture or let it sit on the bank it'll be fine. Even holding it by the gill plate while not actually touching the gills it'll be fine. Have you thought about being president of Trout Unlimited?


----------



## 9Left

Steelie.B said:


> If you really think that a fish out of water for 10 minutes will be just as strong as before he left the water after a little wet time on the stringer, we having nothing to discuss with one another.


..steeli.B.... drop it...ok? you started a completely useless thread here..your original post made no sense whatsoever and in no way really asked a real question ...all your "thread" has accomplished was to stir the pot and argue with guys...let it go


----------



## MuskieJim

Steelie.B said:


> I go home satisfied even when I get skunked, which happens as often as I catch with the way I fish.....But for some reason it's cool to sit at a ford, hook 30 steelhead, land 20, stick your fingers up their gills, let em flop on the rocks and then boot 'em back in the honey hole.


Who said anything about gilling fish? I rarely even touch the fish I catch. I ease them up the bank, pop the hook, and slide them back in none worse for the wear. It IS cool to sit and catch 30 fish, anywhere, anytime, whether I am keeping them or not. This is not hunting, which is why I enjoy fishing so much. You get all the enjoyment of catching and do not necessarily have to keep. If it upsets you that people keep fishing past their "limit" and aren't sharing the resource, you either need to get up earlier or improve your fishing skills. Simple as that.



toobnoob said:


> If i can land 20 fish I will, if i catch 3 in the first 30 minutes I'm not going to say "well that's too many fish for one day, better head home".


Hilarious. Excellent point. Steelie if you showed up to the river and had 3 fish on in the first 3 casts, would you just pack up and head home, "sharing" the resource with all the other fisherman?


----------



## dlancy

Steelie.B said:


> It seems a good portion of folks on this site fish for GL steelhead with eggs. My question is, how many of you are keeping steelhead for the dinner table? As a put and take hatchery fishery, there is no better way to catch steelhead than with eggs. If I were going out to catch my limit for the smoker, I would use eggs. But if you're catch and release fishing for recreation, I'm thoroughly puzzled at the use of eggs/spawn, which steelhead instinctually have to chomp at. Just curious as to the goal or sense of accomplishment of "double digit" days.


Dam kids and their egg sacs!!!!!!!! Haha. Heaven forbid someone goes out and tries to catch more than just there limit of two steelhead with sacs. If guys are going out and slaying them with double digit numbers good for them! Sounds like u are just a salty angler who wants to put others down because they are successful, regardless if they are cheering for joy everytime they bring in a fish. Bad post, worse argument


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Steelie.B

Well, the masses have spoken. Can't say I'm surprised. I'm not salty at all, and I don't consider catching and releasing 20 hatchery steelhead on spawn sacs from one hole an angling success. My opinion. Mods, maybe it's time to lock this up or remove it all together. Happy fishing, guys.


----------



## MuskieJim

Steelie.B said:


> Well, the masses have spoken. Can't say I'm surprised. I'm not salty at all, and I don't consider catching and releasing 20 hatchery steelhead on spawn sacs from one hole an angling success. My opinion. Mods, maybe it's time to lock this up or remove it all together. Happy fishing, guys.


The masses have spoken? Mr. Elitist did not like the answer from the "masses"? What would you call catching 20 fish then, a failure? You act as if steelhead see an egg sack and just go crazy over it. It's all presentation, I have had friends use fresh sacks and catch nothing because they don't understand how to fish them properly. Again, if you catch a few fish in 20 minutes of being there, do you just go home? You're quite the outdoorsman and conservationist. You mine as well not fish in the first place because those poor fish are getting hooked right in the mouth. How would you like being hooked in the mouth? 

We have plenty of Liberal activists out there who do enough of the criticizing, we don't need it from fellow hunters and fisherman.


----------



## steelhead1

MuskieJim said:


> We have plenty of Liberal activists out there who do enough of the criticizing, we don't need it from fellow hunters and fisherman.


*Golf Clap*


----------



## Lundfish

Next time I catch 20+ on sacs I'm going to feel worse than if I got skunked.


----------



## mdogs444

> We have plenty of Liberal activists out there who do enough of the criticizing, we don't need it from fellow hunters and fisherman.


You got that right! Why can't they just mind their own damn business?


----------



## ShutUpNFish

Jim,

Never worth the argument with these extremists buddy....don't waste your time!



> I go home satisfied even when I get skunked, which happens as often as I catch with the way I fish.....But for some reason it's cool to sit at a ford, hook 30 steelhead, land 20, stick your fingers up their gills, let em flop on the rocks and then boot 'em back in the honey hole.


Clearly a classic statement from someone who is quite simply not that successful of a fisherman IMO. Why do we fish? I certainly don't fish for serenity, looking at the beautiful surroundings, listening to the babbling of the brook I'm fishing...don't get me wrong, I appreciate all that and it sure makes the whole experience a whole lot better...However, bottom line and #1 reason I'm there is to CATCH fish!! The more the merrier....especially because I appreciate the fact that there comes days when fishing is simply not that good. Being primarily a muskie fisherman for most of my life, when I fish for anything but muskies, I want to catch as many as I can and I know I can. I'd love to catch tons of muskie, but realistically it just doesn't happen except for one place, shhhhhhh and thats why I go there every year! Only those who wait patiently for a ferocious toothy attack and are addicted after the first time can truely understand what I mean. 

With all that said though...everyone is different "different strokes for different folks" And nobody's way is the right/wrong way until they start spewing idiocy and ignorance to the others that don't see it their own way! Then they simply make themselves look bad along with whatever group they associate themselves with....a dam shame really, because we are all in this lifetime together....Makes no sense to me, the elitist/extremists.

Back to the original Q...YES, I keep what myself and my family will certainly make good use of. Both for food and for bait!

And you're one of the first ever fly guys (I'm guessing spey) that I've heard admit that eggs are quite simply the best bait!


----------



## steelheadBob

Say goodnight guys,,,, this thread has ran past its course.... couple of you need to read the Tos rules again.


----------

